# 3m Encoder program??



## nscoder

I want to start working from home and want to get the 3m encoder program, however; Im having a hard time figuring our where to find it, and how much it costs.   I know this isn't exactly a coding question, but if anyone knows how to find it i would greatly appreciate the help. Thanks


----------



## mitchellde

It is very pricy!  I know we had it at the facility and it is very good but when I looked into the pricing for a smaller clinic it was so very expensive.  I believe we went through 3M but I could be mistaken.


----------



## KellyLR

*An Encoder*

Check out Ingenix Encoder Pro. It is affordable
GoodLuck!


----------



## nscoder

Thank you both very much. I really enjoy 3m, but I'll check out ingenix


----------



## eadun2000

When I first started coding from home back in 2003, I looked at 3M and contacted them... the price was over $75,000.00 just to get the basic..... I would go with encoder pro... much cheaper and not a bad program.


----------



## mitchellde

I have used both and in no way does encoder pro compare to 3M encoder.  But it depends on what you are wanting.  Encoder pro will assit with bundleing issues but it will not walk you through the logic of how to select the code like 3M will do.  They are just entirely different programs.  But yes around 75K to 100K minimum for 3M.  Now having said that I know that there was talk a couple of years ago for a cheaper version for physician office use.  You might look up 3M online and give them a call and see what that would be.


----------



## nscoder

Wow, thats kinda out of my buget  I do like the way the program walks you through the logic of selecting a code, is there any others similar to that?


----------



## mitchellde

sadly none that I am aware of expect for quadra med which is similar in price, but I have no idea who distributes it.  I know that it seems to be a more popular program in the East and I have only heard of it being used in the facility setting, and I can only assume that is due to price.


----------

